# Neige's Web Site!



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Have any of you guys seen Neig's Website?

I was reading one of his post, and Thought I would check out his website!

Neig buddy you have a nice web site, but I be damn if i know what it says lol! 


It was like reading OlDtOwEr PoStS RoFlmAO....


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

whats the www.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

http://vanderzon.ca/


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If you hit the "English" button it translates to Spanish!


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

grandview;810089 said:


> If you hit the "English" button it translates to Spanish!


Spanish *IS* the new English...in some areas around here, anyway. LOL


----------

